# Your favorite crazy cult film?



## Al Jackson (Aug 9, 2018)

Some people like *Pink Flamingos* or *Eraserhead.*
For me it a film called *Andy Warhols Bad*.
This film is understated , nothing outwardly seems exactly strange until you get into the plot.
Carol Baker runs a electrolysis parlor in her kitchen and a sort of boarding house.
She really has a all-female hit squad for doing little dirty jobs.
People pay to have like a cafe restroom trashed, or wronged by a mechanic his thumb cut off, or an obnoxious woman gets a contract on a guys dog because she does not like him walking it! All hits are by women.
Baker has a daughter who she drives crazy and who has an ugly baby.
She hires Perry King because some woman want's her autistic child killed!
This film (not made by Andy Warhol , just used his name to finance the movie) moves quietly from one insane situation to the next.
Not like any film you have ever seen. It's nuts!


----------



## logan_run (Aug 9, 2018)

cool ones with roddy mcdowall. debbie watson. can for cordella with geroge prepard.pete duel has a smallpart in it.


----------



## Anthoney (Aug 9, 2018)

I've always liked *A Boy and His Dog*.  It was Don Johnson's first major film role.  A post apocalyptic, after the 5th world war story about a boy and his telepathic, highly intelligent dog. 

The think the animated film* Wizards *counts as a crazy cult film.  Now that I think about it Wizars is also sort of post apocalyptic.    Very trippy.


----------



## Onyx (Aug 9, 2018)

Repo Man (1984)


----------



## Alex The G and T (Aug 9, 2018)

Oh, yeah.  I'm a fan of the early John Waters films; but the most obscure, funniest weird movie has to be Greasers' Palace.  Greaser's Palace (1972) - IMDb  The blurb is lame and fails to make the point; but note that Dr Sydney Freeman is the Christ figure, in a Zoot Suit.  A deliciously bizarre  bit of filmaking.

The most obscure cult film, ever, has to be Ganjasaurus Rex.  It doesn't make a lot of sense, unless you have lived in the "Emerald Triangle" for 30 or 40 years.  Then the script is Brilliant; even if the photography is handheld- on-cheap-equipment. Ganjasaurus Rex (Video 1987) - IMDb


----------



## Al Jackson (Aug 9, 2018)

Anthoney said:


> I've always liked *A Boy and His Dog*.  It was Don Johnson's first major film role.  A post apocalyptic, after the 5th world war story about a boy and his telepathic, highly intelligent dog.
> 
> The think the animated film* Wizards *counts as a crazy cult film.  Now that I think about it Wizars is also sort of post apocalyptic.    Very trippy.



*A Boy and His Dog* may be , the only, or one of the few, films that uses a story of Harlan Ellison's. Ellison approved and gave permission to L Q Jones to make the film. 
(Ellison did not write the screenplay , not sure why.)
It is a zany story. Actually *A Boy and His Dog *is a science fiction movie, and it is pretty good. It is a kind of Twilight Zone--ish 
story ... like *The Incredible Shrinking Man.*... these two films (a few other SF films like them) are rarely mentioned in a list of good science fiction films.


----------



## Al Jackson (Aug 9, 2018)

Onyx said:


> Repo Man (1984)



*Repo Man *is another of those off-the-wall (TZ-kinda-like) films that is science fiction!
Harry Dean Stanton is the star of this film , some of the film seems strange but conventional , underneath is a crackers close-encounters story. If you have not seen to out and find it.


----------



## Al Jackson (Aug 9, 2018)

Anything by Alejandro Jodorowsky: *El Topo, The Holly Mountain, Tusk and Santa Sangre.*
I can't say all it works but sure is about as crackers and any films i know of.
I love *Santa Sangre* about an armless knife thrower! You read that right.

Tell glad Jordorowsky did not make DUNE ... when his money backer realized what was going on he dropped Alejandro.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Aug 9, 2018)

Riki-Oh: The Story of Ricky. Absolute mad film, with over the top violence, awful effects and a bizarre script. Needs to be watched with both subs and dubs because both are hilariously bad. I love it.


----------



## Rodders (Aug 9, 2018)

Does Blade Runner still count as a cult film? 

Aside from that, i have a real soft spot for Lynch's Dune. It's not without fault, but it's a great effort in my opinion and it pains me when people criticize it.


----------



## Anthoney (Aug 9, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> *A Boy and His Dog* may be , the only, or one of the few, films that uses a story of Harlan Ellison's.



That's why I used the movie over on the Name that Film thread in honor or Harlan's death not to long ago.


----------



## Al Jackson (Aug 9, 2018)

Rodders said:


> Does Blade Runner still count as a cult film?
> 
> Aside from that, i have a real soft spot for Lynch's Dune. It's not without fault, but it's a great effort in my opinion and it pains me when people criticize it.



Lynch went from* Eraserhead *to *Elephant Man *to *DUNE *to *Blue Velvet*.
Elephant Man is great film  one might say conventional , with 8 Oscar nominations.
*DUNE* is conventional High Space Opera , tho Lynch was really twisty with some of the stuff.
*DUNE* has a super cast , showing Lynch had an eye that, and production design Lynch seemed to have a Ridley Scott* sense for that. Lynch was dissatisfied at the time with the screenplay , even tho he wrote it, and in these later years Lynch has said he would have never attempted it. Still DUNE seems conventional science fiction
*Blue Velvet* is like and upscale *Eraserhead *(different narrative from that film)  , defiantly a cult film.
Lynch sort of stayed in that groove.

*Ridley Scott was to direct the* DUNE*. His story is that he dropped out to deal because of the death of his brother.  There is a story that Scott turned in a screenplay that so mangled the Frank Herbert novel that producer Raffaella De Laurentiis fired Scott on the spot. Scott never mentions this story.


----------



## picklematrix (Aug 9, 2018)

Is Oldboy (original) classed as a cult film? If not, Holy Mountain is a definite contender for my favourite.


----------



## Harpo (Aug 9, 2018)

_Holy Mountain _is up there for me too, but the one I often think of is _Rat Pfink A Boo Boo. _
My favourite film of this century, cult or not, is _Mega Python Vs Gatoroid._


----------



## HanaBi (Aug 10, 2018)

Back in the 70s I was a big fan of new director-on-the-block, David Cronenberg just before he hit the big time with his seminal "Videodrome" and "The Fly" (both very good, but far more mainstream compared to his earlier stuff)

Schlock horror B-films like, "*Scanners*", "*Rabid*" and "*Shivers*" - all of them low budget with iffy sfx, but had a very strong appeal to my teenage eyes (I used to sneak into the cinema underage at the time). And even today all three films remain firm favourites for those rare weekend gatherings with like-minded friends, alcohol and dodgy takeaways!


----------



## Harpo (Aug 10, 2018)

Oh, I forgot two absolute classics - Peter Jackson's incredible debut _Bad Taste, _which he followed with the equally incredible _Braindead._


----------



## Al Jackson (Aug 10, 2018)

HanaBi said:


> Back in the 70s I was a big fan of new director-on-the-block, David Cronenberg just before he hit the big time with his seminal "Videodrome" and "The Fly" (both very good, but far more mainstream compared to his earlier stuff)
> 
> Schlock horror B-films like, "*Scanners*", "*Rabid*" and "*Shivers*" - all of them low budget with iffy sfx, but had a very strong appeal to my teenage eyes (I used to sneak into the cinema underage at the time). And even today all three films remain firm favourites for those rare weekend gatherings with like-minded friends, alcohol and dodgy takeaways!



I loved those  Cronenberg early horror films, they broke rules , undercut my expectations.
*Videodrome *is even a little more out-there than those.
One seemingly cannot make films like Cronenberg any more the MPAA ratings seem to kill the box-office, also a Hard R is not the same Hard R it used to be!!
Recent horror films seems too conventional to me. *IT *had a big success at the box office and I found the found story flat with no surprises.
My sense of things is there is a market for unconventional adult horror like Cronenberg but it don't even see it on the streaming venue , I mean I see approximations but nothing that really pushes the envelope , it's a puzzle.


----------



## Anthoney (Aug 10, 2018)

HanaBi said:


> Schlock horror B-films like, "*Scanners*"



Scanners is at least a B+.  I watched it again earlier this year and I can't call it schlock.  It still has one of the best exploding head scenes.

If you want a schlocky cult classic I vote for *The Toxic Avenger (1984)*.


----------



## M. Robert Gibson (Aug 10, 2018)

Harpo said:


> Peter Jackson's incredible debut _Bad Taste_


I've still got that on VHS 

One of the problems I have is what constitutes a 'cult' film.  
For instance I enjoy _The Rocky Horror Picture Show_ and _Hair_ and _Cabaret_ for a bit of a musical interlude.  But are they 'cult'

For a bit of escapism _Time Bandits_.
Some dark humour in the form of _The Rise and Rise of Michael Rimmer_.

For some sci-fi how about _Dark Star _or _The Final Programme_.

But for something totally off the beaten track give me _Sir Henry at Rawlinson End_. 

And that concludes MRG's desert island videos.  Thanks for listening.


----------



## picklematrix (Aug 10, 2018)

How could i forget the 'Basket Case' trilogy?! The lord of the rings of B movies!


----------



## -K2- (Aug 10, 2018)

Frankly, there are so many I'm not even sure how to answer this.  Some started as little films that went big, others flopped and then when folks stumbled upon it took on a cult following that lasted decades.  Still others are simply so old that people forgot about them, and then rediscovered them.

For me to say 'favorite' would be unfair as well.  I tend to enjoy everything I see not in a comparative sense, yet on its own.  So for me, the number that I would watch time and again would be vast.  A couple I'll toss out in that no one has would be the *original Metropolis *movie, and then the *Metropolis anime *that was exceptional in its own right.

Post-apocalyptic films however being a 'child of the atom' (those folks who grew up during the '60-'70s (mid-cold war) and instead of fearing the bomb, became comfortable with it, some even embracing it), always draw my eye to them... I'm not even sure many of those rate as "B-movies."  So much so, the story I'm writing for that "post-Punk Future" anthology, revolves around that theme.

K2


----------



## HanaBi (Aug 10, 2018)

Anthoney said:


> Scanners is at least a B+.  I watched it again earlier this year and I can't call it schlock.  It still has one of the best exploding head scenes.
> 
> If you want a schlocky cult classic I vote for *The Toxic Avenger (1984)*.



Yes, you're right. Perhaps I was being a little unfair on "Scanners" - Michael Ironside stole the show, and it was good to see Patrick McGoohan again.  The only problem with that film is that it is remembered for just the one highlight - which was head (ha!) and shoulders above most other gory sfx back in the day. Other than that I am struggling to remember the film as a whole.

I loved Cronenberg back then: always pushing the boundaries of taste prior to going mainstream


----------



## dwndrgn (Aug 10, 2018)

I can't think of any cult films that I've actually seen other than Rocky Horror Picture Show. I've seen some really crazy/bad/strange movies but most of those never really made it to cult status. Movies like Beastmaster or Yor, The Hunter from the Future are good (bad) ones to watch.


----------



## Vince W (Aug 10, 2018)

Aside from *Dune* (I don't consider *Blade Runner* a cult film) my favourites are *The Adventures of* *Buckaroo Banzai Across the 8th Dimension, The Last Starfighter, Outland, They Live, *and *Real Genius.*

I would add more but it would take too long. There a lot of films that most people don't seem to like but I do.


----------



## HanaBi (Aug 10, 2018)

"*Barbarella*" (1968) - was rather a hoot back in the day.

I couldn't make head nor tail of it when I first watched it on Channel 4 in the early 80s, and to be honest I wasn't all that interested in the so-called "plot", but far more taken by the glamour-puss, Jane Fonda and the 41st Century outfit she was almost wearing.

I have sat through the film a few more times since then; and the plot is still nonsensical & kitsch, but it does have rather a cult following, not least because of some of the more eclectic characters like Marcel Marceau's "Professor Ping"and Milo O'Shea's "Durand Durand" to name but two.


----------



## -K2- (Aug 10, 2018)

Though I'd consider neither to be a "cult" film, if you want a great movie akin to Real Genius @Vince W ; consider watching "Creator" an absolutely wonderful movie (the romance in it enjoyed by all).  Another which might verge on 'cult' would be "Brainstorm." 

K2


----------



## Vince W (Aug 10, 2018)

HanaBi said:


> "*Barbarella*" (1968) - was rather a hoot back in the day.
> 
> I couldn't make head nor tail of it when I first watched it on Channel 4 in the early 80s, and to be honest I wasn't all that interested in the so-called "plot", but far more taken by the glamour-puss, Jane Fonda and the 41st Century outfit she was almost wearing.
> 
> I have sat through the film a few more times since then; and the plot is still nonsensical & kitsch, but it does have rather a cult following, not least because of some of the more eclectic characters like Marcel Marceau's "Professor Ping"and Milo O'Shea's "Durand Durand" to name but two.


Barbarella was a fantastic film. In it's time. It's still watchable though.



-K2- said:


> Though I'd consider neither to be a "cult" film, if you want a great movie akin to Real Genius @Vince W ; consider watching "Creator" an absolutely wonderful movie (the romance in it enjoyed by all).  Another which might verge on 'cult' would be "Brainstorm."
> 
> K2


I remember Creator. It's a bit jarring when you watch Peter O'Toole in something other than Lawrence of Arabia. But I would watch just about anything with Mariel Hemingway in those days.

I can't believe I forgot to mention *DEATH RACE 2000.* I begged and pleaded with my parents to take me to this film and eventually they caved. It was everything a 6 year old could want in a film. I watched it again a couple of years ago and guess what, I STILL LOVED IT!


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 10, 2018)

*The Toxic Avenger   *There is nothing like Troma quality films .


----------



## Vince W (Aug 10, 2018)

Another Roddy Piper film *Hell Comes to Frogtown.* What's not to love?


----------



## logan_run (Aug 10, 2018)

I liked  boy and his dog..


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Aug 11, 2018)

Naked Lunch, The Loved One, Videodrome, Repo Man, they all seem to be muttering something in the background about life in general.


----------



## BigBadBob141 (Aug 11, 2018)

"A Boy And His Dog", "Deathrace 2000" & " In The Mouth Of Madness".
If anyone is interested the latter can be seen in You Tube.


----------



## Dave (Aug 11, 2018)

here for, the already mentioned, *Scanners*,  *The Incredible Shrinking Man* and *A Boy and his Dog*.


----------



## Justin Swanton (Aug 11, 2018)

Does *Pitch Black* count? And *Moon*?


----------



## HanaBi (Aug 11, 2018)

Vince W said:


> Barbarella was a fantastic film. In it's time. It's still watchable though.
> 
> 
> I remember Creator. It's a bit jarring when you watch Peter O'Toole in something other than Lawrence of Arabia. But I would watch just about anything with Mariel Hemingway in those days.
> ...



Golly gosh, "Death Race 2000" is certainly a blast from the past! I think that had a rating of "X" back in the 70s and I managed to sneak into the cinema (at the third attempt) trying to pretend I was a gruff 19 year old, even though I was only about 12.

Great film though; looks hugely dated now of course, but somehow feels quite relevant today - more so when driving through the centre of Birmingham during the two rush hours!

The original "*Night of the Living Dead*" (1968) - is a huge blast to watch on a Saturday evening (either with or without alcohol). Definitely has a cult following, and still carries a solid punch or two, that the subsequent remakes couldn't quite muster.


----------



## Al Jackson (Aug 11, 2018)

picklematrix said:


> How could i forget the 'Basket Case' trilogy?! The lord of the rings of B movies!


*Basket Case *was a good one, I thought the sequels were limp compared the first movie. Henenlotter never got his groove back.

*Re-Anomator* trumps *Basket Case* for outrageous 
Stuart Gordon on the other hand went of to do some other good stuff.


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Aug 11, 2018)

Once upon a time there was a TV movie called LA 2017 by Steven Spielberg made in 1971, it was broadcast on The Name of the Game TV Series and never made it to VHS or DVD. Looks like only the trailers survived. An environmental disaster featuring mad psychiatrists vs a crazy world.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Aug 11, 2018)

*Fantastic Planet (1973)*





There is another movie that had an evil force taking over a WWII bomber.  It is like the title is right outside the edge of memory.  Some kind of 70s hippie title.


----------



## dask (Aug 12, 2018)

BigBadBob141 said:


> "A Boy And His Dog", "Deathrace 2000" & " In The Mouth Of Madness".
> If anyone is interested the latter can be seen in You Tube.


I remember when *Death Race 2000* came out it was billed as the movie for people who couldn't wait for  *Rollerball*. Haven't seen it since and it may not be my favorite but liked it enough to go see it twice. (*Rollerball*, that is.) Not sure it was actually liked by enough filmgoers to be considered a cult film. If Sergio Leone's films are cult films then they are my favorites without equivocation. (Even if they are cult films I'm not sure they qualify as "crazy" cult films, however.)


----------



## Nozzle Velocity (Aug 12, 2018)

The greatest non-great movie ever made was *Latitude Zero* (1969). This is the artistic pinnacle of visual imagery that ever involved guys wearing giant rat suits. A major breakthrough in filmic suction.


----------



## dask (Aug 12, 2018)

Never heard of it. Is that Cesar Romero?


----------



## psikeyhackr (Aug 12, 2018)

psikeyhackr said:


> There is another movie that had an evil force taking over a WWII bomber.  It is like the title is right outside the edge of memory.  Some kind of 70s hippie title.



*Heavy Metal: The Movie (1981) Trailer*


----------



## Nozzle Velocity (Aug 12, 2018)

dask said:


> Never heard of it. Is that Cesar Romero?



That's him. It's also got Joseph Cotton as a rival submarine commander. I saw it for free in 1969 when I was a kid and thought it was garbage. By the time I was 30 I realized how awefully awesome it truly was. 

It's based on an American radio serial from 1941 and later was the inspiration for _The Life Aquatic_ starring Bill Murray.

I would buy this in a heartbeat if it ever released on blu-ray in North America, but the 60s Japanese stuff is not very forthcoming. Although, _The Green Slime_ is finally available.


----------



## BigBadBob141 (Aug 18, 2018)

I really enjoyed "Dogma" with Alanis Morissette as God!


----------



## Onyx (Aug 18, 2018)

psikeyhackr said:


> There is another movie that had an evil force taking over a WWII bomber.  It is like the title is right outside the edge of memory.  Some kind of 70s hippie title.


Sole Survivor (1970)?


----------



## Vince W (Aug 18, 2018)

BigBadBob141 said:


> I really enjoyed "Dogma" with Alanis Morissette as God!


I guess _someone_ had to.


----------



## J Riff (Aug 18, 2018)

Cleese did 'The Strange Case of the End of Civilization as we Know it' and Sherlock Holmes will never be weirder. Watson is brilliant and the cryptic puzzle clues put it over the top.


----------



## Al Jackson (Aug 18, 2018)

Prehistoric Women (Hammer 1967) , lost tribe of women, 'jungle movie'. Mostly silly. If one pays attention to the story, has a very strange double surprise ending. What was thought to be not proved to be true! If this film had of had a reasonable middle narrative it would have been good.


----------



## Al Jackson (Aug 18, 2018)

Robot Monster (1953) . Mark the beginning and ending. A boy goes in a cave , there is an earthquake, boy gets hit on the head, ... ending he boys gains concisousness .
In between is an a totally incoherent story about an alien , man in a gorilla suit with a space helmet, Ro-Man. Harry High School acting, visual effects for 25 cents. Totally goofy movie.
But! the beginning and ending are played straight.
So the middle is all a boys dream! So all could be ok!
Weird.
(This film without the start and finish is worse than Plan Nine From Outer Space)

Even stranger is that the musical score is by, wait for it, Elmer Bernstein!  Later to get 14 Academy Award nominations!


----------



## farntfar (Aug 18, 2018)

It's difficult to work out the definitions here. 
Crazy
and Cult.

I came up with a few ideas and checked at least to see whether they were cult by looking at the Wikipedia list of cult films, which is incredibly long.
Gentlemen prefer blonds is cult? and the lord of the flies? Jules et Jim? (in fact pretty well the entire nouvelle vague.)

well ok.
So the definition is just that it's not blockbuster, even if it was at the time..

And then Crazy. Hmm.
So I was left pretty much with Brazil; The Lawnmower Man; and Dark Star. 
Others hit the Wiki list but not really crazy. (Silent Running, Solaris etc)
And Dougal and the Blue Cat, I found in the Wiki list, but had never considered as cult.

So I ended up chosing the Lawnmower Man.

Also a special mention for Demon Seed, which probably doesn't get in on either count, but I kept thinking of it while searching for my entry.


----------



## J Riff (Aug 19, 2018)

oh yes, robot monster a fave for decades... .great dialogue... 'you look like a pooped-out pinwheel!' still beats a lot of new flicks.


----------



## Droflet (Aug 19, 2018)

Army of Darkness. Ash rules.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 19, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> Robot Monster (1953) . Mark the beginning and ending. A boy goes in a cave , there is an earthquake, boy gets hit on the head, ... ending he boys gains concisousness .
> In between is an a totally incoherent story about an alien , man in a gorilla suit with a space helmet, Ro-Man. Harry High School acting, visual effects for 25 cents. Totally goofy movie.
> But! the beginning and ending are played straight.
> So the middle is all a boys dream! So all could be ok!
> ...



*Then there's The Creeping Terror *1964


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 19, 2018)

Droflet said:


> Army of Darkness. Ash rules.



Great film lots of fun to watch and it never gets old.


----------



## Al Jackson (Aug 19, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> *Then there's The Creeping Terror *1964



That was one of those movies where actors have a hard time portraying having a hard time.


----------



## BAYLOR (Aug 19, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> That was one of those movies where actors have a hard time portraying having a hard time.



Combined wi the fact that they lost most of that films soundtrack  and were forced to put in a poorly  improvised  narration.


----------



## Narkalui (Aug 30, 2018)

Going back to Troma, my favourite is *Surf Nazis Must Die*.
It does exactly what it says on the tin


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 3, 2018)

*Death Race 2000      *you just can't been a classic.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 3, 2018)

psikeyhackr said:


> *Heavy Metal: The Movie (1981) Trailer*



I saw this film when it came in 1981. It looked mazing on the bog screen but now much of the animation looks dated. But my favoite segment is the one with Taarna . Magnificent character .

*Heavy Metal 2000  *Had better animation but a very uncomplying story with not very likable characters.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 5, 2018)

*Battle Beyond the Stars *1980 Roger Corman film basically The Seven Samurai in outer space.


----------



## dask (Sep 5, 2018)

Harpo said:


> Oh, I forgot two absolute classics - Peter Jackson's incredible debut _Bad Taste, _which he followed with the equally incredible _Braindead._


Speaking of Peter Jackson, anyone mention this yet:


----------



## Boaz (Sep 5, 2018)

Droflet said:


> Army of Darkness. Ash rules.


At work this morning, I found a sealed Army of Darkness poster in a box of junk.


----------



## Vince W (Sep 6, 2018)

The eminently quotable *Withnail and I. *Richard E. Grant is spectacular as is Paul McGann. It's one of those films that seeps into your consciousness and you find yourself chuckling like an idiot and you're not sure why. _I feel like a pig shat in my head._ - Withnail

A personal favourite, but one that won't appeal to most, is *Hudson Hawk.* This one is so tongue-in-cheek and sly that most people who saw it hated it. The fact that it was released after Die Hard is what hurt this film the most.


----------



## Edward M. Grant (Sep 6, 2018)

Al Jackson said:


> *Repo Man *is another of those off-the-wall (TZ-kinda-like) films that is science fiction!



And later rather blatantly ripped off by Tarantino.

I don't think anyone's mentioned _Zardoz_ yet.


----------



## Narkalui (Sep 6, 2018)

Isn't Zardoz the one with Sean Connery running around in just his red Y-fronts? That was terrible!


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 6, 2018)

Narkalui said:


> Isn't Zardoz the one with Sean Connery running around in just his red Y-fronts? That was terrible!



That film had potential to be something great .


----------



## Edward M. Grant (Sep 6, 2018)

Narkalui said:


> Isn't Zardoz the one with Sean Connery running around in just his red Y-fronts? That was terrible!



Yet awesome at the same time. They must have been on some good drugs when they made it.

It had some good ideas, they just weren't developed very well (and Connery's loincloth was quite a distraction from the plot).


----------



## Nozzle Velocity (Sep 6, 2018)

Narkalui said:


> Isn't Zardoz the one with Sean Connery running around in just his red Y-fronts? That was terrible!



At one point he was disguised in a wedding dress. Remember that?

Horrible movie.


----------



## Al Jackson (Sep 7, 2018)

Of more recent vintage is Bubba Ho-Tep. Directed by Don  Coscarelli (Phantasm) from a story by Joe Lansdale
with Bruce Campbell as 'Elvis Presley' and 'Ossie Davis' as 'Jack Kennedy'. 
Totally off the wall. Funny as hell. Lansdale does a story like this now and then. This one is a bit of a parody on mash-up fiction. Besides Elvis and Kennedy … The Mummy from Universal stock is borrowed , after a fashion.
What makes this film so odd and funny is that the conceit behind the Elvis story is actually plausible! (A film without the fantastical elements would also have been interesting!) Bruce Campbell hits it out of the park with his performance here. This a film where calculated goofiness really works. Made on a circumscribed budget it did not get a  very good release and actually played art theaters. Supposed to have a sequel but that's in development hell.


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 30, 2018)

*Equinox*  1970


----------



## psikeyhackr (Sep 30, 2018)

BAYLOR said:


> *Equinox*  1970


----------



## BAYLOR (Sep 30, 2018)

psikeyhackr said:


>



Writer Fritz Leiber is in this film.


----------



## Foxbat (Sep 30, 2018)

There's been a few mentioned already that I really like (most notably Metropolis, Bubba Ho-Tep and They Live). Another is* Society*. Crazy


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 1, 2018)

*Eat My Dust*   with Ron Howard .


----------



## Narkalui (Oct 5, 2018)

I like anything made by Roger Corman. If a film has his name on the credits, I'll watch it. My personal favourite: Space Raiders


----------



## Rodders (Oct 5, 2018)

I've never really understood what qualifies as "Cult".

In the nineties, Blade Runner was considered something of a cult film, but at some point it got so much recognition as a great movie that I'm not sure if it qualifies as cult any more.


----------



## Vince W (Oct 5, 2018)

If a film has a few nuts willing to say they love it, then it's a cult film. If a film has a lot of nuts willing to say they love it, then it's a hit film.


----------



## Al Jackson (Oct 5, 2018)

Rodders said:


> I've never really understood what qualifies as "Cult".
> 
> In the nineties, Blade Runner was considered something of a cult film, but at some point it got so much recognition as a great movie that I'm not sure if it qualifies as cult any more.


Yeah that is interesting. Denis Villeneuve said at the Alcon had done the market research and found that a new Blade Runner film would be successful , welp Villeneuve made a great film but it did not do good box-office.
I think Blade Runner 2049 will be remembered as the best film of 2017...  like 2001 which did not get an Oscar nomination for best film, an a lot of other films .... The 1956 Searchers got zero noms and it now considered the best American Western.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 5, 2018)

Narkalui said:


> I like anything made by Roger Corman. If a film has his name on the credits, I'll watch it. My personal favourite: Space Raiders


I have his book right here. _How I Made A Hundred Movies In Hollywood And Never Lost A Dime._


----------



## Narkalui (Oct 5, 2018)

The man is a living legend


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 5, 2018)

Narkalui said:


> The man is a living legend



Roger Corman is excellent producer , director and writer .  He was mentor to a number of famous directors, producers  and actors.  He also revived a numbers actors careers. He's well regarded in Hollywood.


----------



## Harpo (May 2, 2019)

Here's an earlier thread crammed with cult film suggestions:





__





						The Completest Cult Film List Ever
					

I've got a rather good list of cult films, but which movies do you think can't be left out from "The Completest Cult Film List Ever" ?




					www.sffchronicles.com


----------



## reiver33 (May 2, 2019)

Quintet - bleak, Paul Newman, gaming


----------



## Boneman (May 2, 2019)

Does @galaxy Quest' count? I still laugh, every time I see it.


----------



## Venusian Broon (May 2, 2019)

Depending on my mood....

_The Navigator: A Medieval Odyssey
The Quiet Earth
Donnie Darko_ (That's a cult film, right?) 
_Witchfinder General_ (A 'western' set in Civil War England)
_The Wicker Man _(Goes without saying, the original)
_Theatre of Blood
Zardoz_ is brilliant, so *ya boo sucks* to those that doubt
_The Vanishing _(Goes without saying, the original (2))
_The Player
Sexy Beast
Jabberwocky
Picnic at Hanging Rock
The Company of Wolves
The Masque of the Red Death (_yep a Roger Corman one, with Vincent Price, very classy) 
_Society
A Scanner Darkly
The Thing _(Surely that's a cult classic?) 
_The Witch_ (2015 if there's other films called that. That one.)

I can't pick the best, as it changes like British weather. Could probably come up with more....


----------



## Robert Zwilling (May 2, 2019)

The list of cult films has grown big enough over time to make it's own public library of movies.

The Dark Crystal, Tremors, The Little Shop Of Horrors. The Loved One, skirts around the edge of horror in an extremely humorous fashion.

Are scifi movies from the 50's, such as Them or The Thing From Another World, that did good at the box office when released considered to be cult films? 

If a movie has to fail at the box office to become a cult film, perhaps the really good ones were good at the start but fell victim to lack of a good trailer or blurb, the same way good books can fail simply because they have a bad opening and take too long to present a suitably baited hook.


----------



## CupofJoe (May 3, 2019)

Night of the Comet [1984]
and Repo Man [1984]
Both have a slightly odd beat of humour and make more than the best of their limited budgets. On top of that Repo Man has a great soundtrack and NotC has some great one-liners ["Daddy would have got us Uzis"].
Odd that they are both 1984.
For me, a cult movie is one you keep coming back to even if you don't know why... [Why do I love Night of the Demon [1957] quite so much, when it is a pretty awful film?]
I'd call Sound of Music a cult movie now. 
It was a great commercial success in the 60s but in the last 10-20 years has become an event/participation film to go to.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 6, 2019)

*Skullduggery   * 1972 a Burt Reynold film  almost  nobody seems to remember.

*Strange Invaders* 1983


----------



## dask (May 6, 2019)

I saw it. Wasn't the guy who played Harry Mudd on Star Trek in it also?


----------



## BAYLOR (May 6, 2019)

dask said:


> I saw it. Wasn't the guy who played Harry Mudd on Star Trek in it also?




Yes , I think he was in that film.


----------



## Boaz (May 6, 2019)

Some films have cult status due to time, geography, or message.  For example, I feel that Buster Keaton's *The General *(1926) is unknown and yet one of the best films I've ever seen.  Like the other comedic films I've seen, I expected Keaton's physical comedy to be exaggerated beyond belief... but his movements are so subtle and understated that I found myself riveted.  You've seen Danny Kaye in The Court Jester, Jackie Chan in The Drunken Master, and Jim Carrey in The Mask.... and those performances are hilarious and the physical comedy demanded everything from the actors, but Buster Keaton goes to the other extreme and is brilliant.

As for geography, *Bajrangi Bhaijaan* (2015) was a major hit in India (nominated for Best Film, Best Director, Best Actor) and yet is probably unknown in the U.S.  The plot is about saving a little girl, personal redemption, and international brotherhood with songs... well, imagine Ron Howard directing Forrest Gump as Jean Valjean... and that's basically it.  It pulls at your heartstrings incessantly...  It's about forty minutes (159 min)  longer than it needs to be (for me).  

*Courageous* (2011) is a no hold barred challenge to men.  It's made by the Kendrick brothers, so that means a Christian message... and much less of a budget than a Marvel Avengers movie.  The film opens with Nathan's courageous car chase with a surprise ending... it moves on to Adam's hilarious confrontation with Javier about his the terms of his employment... and deals with Adam and his family's heartbreak.

In the right demographics, all three of these films are popular.


----------



## MikeAnderson (May 16, 2019)

_*El Mariachi*_. I love Robert Rodriguez's "we ride this crazy bus 'till the wheels fall off" approach, and this movie was insane. Great action sequences, an intense, yet, hilarious premise of a traveling singer being mistaken for a hired hit-man, and just a delightfully absurd piece. One of the best movies I've seen, considering it had a budget smaller than my petty cash fund.


----------



## Rodders (May 17, 2019)

I'm not sure if it's cult or not, but The Battery was a pretty unusual Zombie flick. 

I quite enjoy a bit of foreign language genre movies, too. My favourites so far being Cargo and The Last Days.


----------



## Starbeast (May 17, 2019)

*CULT MOVIES*



*It's a gargantuan list for me. Here's a bunch, listed in no particular order. Due to the graphic nature, read the titles at your own risk.


Split Second (1992) - Heavy Metal (1981) - Frankenstein Meets the Space Monster (1965) - The Green Slime (1968)
It Came From Hollywood (1982) - Strange Brew (1983) - Kolchak: the Night Stalker - (1972) Zombie (1979) - The Car (1977)
Rocket Man (1997) - The Golden Voyage of Sinbad (1973) - Suspiria (1977) - Zeiram (1991) - Beast of Blood (1970)
Wizards (1977) - Godzilla vs the Smog Monster - (1971) - Killdozer (1974) - Attack of the Giant Leeches - (1959) - Head (1968)
Taste the Blood of Dracula (1970) - The Neverending Story (1984) - Horror Express (1972) - J-Men Forever (1979) - Super (2010)
The Lost World of Sinbad (1963) - The Dungeonmaster (1984) - Galaxy of Terror (1981) - C.H.U.D. (1984) - Super Monster (1980)
Grave of the Vampire (1972) - Beowulf (1999) - The Giant Gila Monster (1959) - Roadie (1980) - Blood Bath (1966)
Black Magic With Buddha (1983) - Kung Fu Zombie (1981) - Hunchback of the Morgue (1973) - The Dragon, the Hero (1979)
Daleks: Invasion Earth 2150 A.D. (1966) - Swamp Thing (1982) - The Three Stooges in Orbit (1962) - The Deadly Spawn (1983)
Endangered Species (1982) - Infra-Man (1975) - Death Proof (2007) - The Beastmaster (1982)*​


----------



## tegeus-Cromis (May 17, 2019)

_*Carnival of Souls *_(1962)
_*The Shooting*_ (dir. Monte Hellman, 1966)
_*The Three Crowns of the Sailor *_(dir. Raul Ruiz, 1983_ -- _don't know if it counts as a cult film, but it should)
_*The Hired Hand *_(dir. Peter Fonda, 1971)
And _*Eraserhead *_and _*El Topo*_, naturally.


----------



## Boaz (May 17, 2019)

Starbeast said:


> *The Beastmaster (1982)*


My mom used to say to my brother and me, "I'll call you Codo... and you, Podo. Codo and Podo."


----------



## dask (May 17, 2019)

Just about any movie with Bernard Herrmam music.


----------



## BAYLOR (May 19, 2019)

dask said:


> I saw it. Wasn't the guy who played Harry Mudd on Star Trek in it also?



Yes,  Roger C. Carmel .


----------



## BAYLOR (May 19, 2019)

*The Bed Sitting Room* 1969


----------



## Foxbat (Jun 20, 2019)

I quite like *The Final Programme*(1973). As far as I'm aware, it's the only Jerry Cornelius movie ever made.


----------



## picklematrix (Jun 20, 2019)

Enemy Mine (1985) is a really good Sci fi movie. 
Probably the best movie Dennis Quaid has been in. 
The plot is pretty far out on paper, but it's definitely more than a pulpy b movie.


----------



## Ian Fortytwo (Jun 20, 2019)

The original *The Day the Earth Stood Still. *It's very corny, however it is a great film.


----------



## logan_run (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## MaxiPower (Jun 22, 2019)

Planet of the Apes, the orignial.


----------



## AlexH (Jun 22, 2019)

*One Cut of the Dead*
The first 35ish minutes is a one-cut low budget horror, and not gory by today's standards. The final 40ish minutes is sublime. Watch it without spoilers.

I think this film will become much bigger, or at least be remade (the original is Japanese) into English language/have a big influence on upcoming films. There's a showing of it in London soon with one of the cast. I'd love to go, as there's a concert I'd like to attend the night before too, but I'm away in Scotland.


----------



## Cathbad (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 22, 2019)

logan_run said:


>



So bad,  it's entertainingly  good.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 22, 2019)

Cathbad said:


> View attachment 53779​



This  film off the wall and flat out fun to watch.


----------



## Robert Zwilling (Jun 27, 2019)

Cat-Woman Of The Moon   1953

Black and white movie made in 1953  with Marie Windsor, an actress who could do anything. It gets a lot of mention but being black and white I doubt it gets seen very often.
Made by Hollywood professionals it has an imaginative plot, great music by Elmer Bernstein, the job of dance director went to Betty Arlen, who apparently usually worked as a bit part actress but somehow got the dance choreographer job for this movie. I guess the word choreography was not part of the science fiction vocabulary. Probably dance director had a lower pay scale.Typical Earth men and 1 woman go to the moon in a space ship with wooden tables and rolling chairs (I forgot about those) where they find air and water underground and Cat Women. Features a chess like Shakespearean plot with telepathy, mind control and only 1 gun. A good start for all the woman of space versus earth men movies that came afterwards.


----------



## Narkalui (Jun 27, 2019)

That sounds utterly mental


----------



## reiver33 (Jun 27, 2019)

Narkalui said:


> That sounds utterly mental



You say that like it's a bad thing...


----------



## Av Demeisen (Jun 27, 2019)

Anything by David Lynch, especially _Lost Highway_ and _Mulholland Drive_. Also episode 8 of Twin Peaks: The Return (_Gotta Light?_).


----------



## Narkalui (Jun 28, 2019)

reiver33 said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing...


on no, absolutely not a bad thing at all!


----------

